# Catch notes



## masri1987 (Jun 29, 2011)

So catch is being discontinued.. I need a legit solid comparable application, keep sometimes doesn't save photos. 
Any personal experiences with evernote or spring pad?

I mainly use it to save photos I find on fb or Internet. 
Thanks!

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------

